# J'hésite entre iPhone 6S et SE



## Seb38560 (26 Juin 2018)

Bonjour,

J'hésite pour l'achat d'un SE ou 6S neuf, pas reconditionné.

Mon utilisation est  :
- pas de jeu
- navigation internet et email
- quelques applis whatsapp...etc
- quelques photos de temps en temps
- et une connexion avec mon macbook pro

Et une question suplementaire, le 6S est-il compatible 4g et 4g+ ?

Pouvez vous me faire un retour sur vos expériences ? et m'aider dans mon choix ?

Merci pour vos réponses.

Séb


----------



## lexou72 (26 Juin 2018)

Bonjour 

la taille de l'ecran est elle un facteur de choix ? 

si oui le 6s possede un 4,7 qui est agréable pour une lecture plus simple et large des mails ,perso j'ai pris celui ci par rapport au SE ,pour une utilisation quasi identique .

pour la 4g+ je laisse repondre les pros


----------



## gile (26 Juin 2018)

Et moi j'ai choisi le SE pour sa taille ! Je l'ai depuis 18 mois et j'en suis très content. J'avais avant un smartphone bas de gamme et je vois la différence...


----------



## sailman (26 Juin 2018)

Salut,
Pour ma part, même profil utilisateur que toi, j'ai opté pour le SE pour sa taille réduite, plus pratique à fourrer dans les poches et aussi performant que le 6S.


----------



## cycreek (4 Juillet 2018)

Hey Seb,

Le 6s et le SE sont constitués globalement des mêmes composants (Apple A9, M9) et te permettront d'avoir une expérience fluide pour ton utilisation.
Le 6s et le SE sont tous les deux compatibles 4G+ (LTE-A).

Au final, la seule vraie question que tu devrais te poser est: Est-ce que j'ai besoin d'un petit écran ou un grand écran?

Actuellement on trouve des iPhones 6s et SE neufs aux prix respectifs de 529€ et 309€ pour la version 32Go donc le prix est aussi un facteur important. De plus, je te conseillerais vraiment de prendre un iPhone 7 plutot qu'un iPhone 6s si tu veux y mettre le prix (100€ de plus mais il durera nettement plus longtemps).


----------



## Bartolomeo (4 Juillet 2018)

N'oublie pas que tu perds la prise jack à partir du 7 ... si ça a quelque importance pour toi...


----------

